
1 minute VLOG from an Entrepreneur to Entrepreneurs! - Amogha_IO
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPMxFxOCNMo
======
Amogha_IO
Short (1-2 min) videos about tech, entrepreneurship and lessons learnt. Hope
you like what I bring to the table!

